# Linux users and their soundcards?



## Xe54 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi:

How many of you are using Linux to run REW, and what sound IO hardware are you using?

So far, I've come up with the ART Dual USB Pre as the most likely candidate for an external USB interface compatible with Linux.


----------



## wbz (Feb 27, 2011)

M-Audio Mobile Pre USB newer version
I'm still exploring but it works fine with Ubuntu 10.04. The only hitch so far is the outputs are balanced so i had to make an adapter to just take one side of the output to feed tones & pinknoise to the amp.


----------



## ProfKnaakenbroed (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi friends,

being a musician I use AVLinux and MixBus as DAW (harrisonconsoles).

Unfortunatly I didn't manage to get REW working until now. :-( I'm working in optimizing my recording location and the control roomfor mixing and mastering. For that REW would just be perfect.

I use a ECM 8000 and a Trotec BS15 as an SPL meter, my soundcard is an M-Audio 2496.

As Soon as get REW working in my environment, I'll report here to help other Linuxers.

Great software :T carry on, guys ! Hope I'll get it running here.

Yours Prof Knaakenbroed


----------



## scix (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm using an Asus Essence STX. Seems to work okay with a calibrated ECM8000 and a no-name SPL meter.


----------



## reibian (Jan 14, 2013)

A newbie here.
I'm trying to REW w/o any external card on a laptop running Ubuntu 11.10, which does create a little headache; no line inputs nor outputs, just the onboard mic in and headphone out. 
I'm in the middle of deciding which mic to get UMIK-1 or UMM-6. This way I'd avoid introducing the freq.response of the pre amp/dac in the mix, assuming the calibration files on these mics are made with their outputs going straight to the measuring PC via USB. 

Sony Vaio VGN-FB53B <Intel® Core™2 CPU T5500 1.66GHz>
SigmaTel STAC9872AK <Audio chip>

Although I could be all wrong in my assumptions...


----------

